# Towing Question



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

OK so maybe I'm not getting seasick but the truck is certainly moving a lot.

I have a Dodge 1500 extended cab truck with a Reese weight distribution hitch and dual cam sway controls. Prodigy BC.

I have towed smaller boats and box trailers before but nothing as large as my 4000lb Passport 20' TT.

I do not get much sway back and forth as some people warned me about. Semis can blow past me and the trailer hardly moves. However as I'm driving down the road it seems as if the truck is surging forward and back. I first attributed it to wind but even on a calm day it does this.

The more I tried to observe the more it felt like maybe it was not fron to back movement but see-saw movement (the back of the truck coming up would feel like the truck was being pushed and going down would feel like the truck was being pulled backwards.)

It's subtle but noticeable (and pretty constant)

The WD and say bars were set up by camping world that is right next to the TT sales place so I assume (maybe incorrectly) that they do this enough to know what they are doing.

So am I just experiencing normal towing sensations or should this be looked at closer?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I was talking with one of the dealer mechanics about the Hensley I have on my 23RS and how I like the ability to fine tune the ride by cranking on the WD jack screws. He admitted that the best he can set another WD system is to get it within 100 or 200 lbs. IMHO, you need aliitle more weight on the front tires. It should be an easy fix. You might have to check the tongue wieght to be sure your in the 10% - 15% range' say about 480lbs at the ball. With a light TT, 40lbs of luggage in the wrong place might tip the balance so to speak.









Keep tweaking 'til your comfortable, then go camping.









Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would try the next link up in the chain and see how that works for you.

It may take a little more fine tuning such as tilting the ball towards the trailer to apply more pressure to the bars, but I would try 1 more link first and see what happens.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You are experiencing a well known problem called "porpoising". That is your truck is bobbing up and down due to the tongue weight having it's way with the soft suspension of your truck.

I would give your attention to the following:

1. Dual cam systems are rarely set-up to optimum performance by any shop or dealer. And usually worse. There has been much written about this system on the board and if you do a search you will find all the info you need. It will almost surely need to be adjusted, and best done by you.

2. Welcome to the 1/2 ton towing club! This problem is most common in 1/2 ton trucks because of the softer suspension. Consider installing better/stiffer shocks to absorb some of the motion. A popular choice is the Rancho 9000X adjustables. You can set the rear for softer during normal driving, then max them out to stiff when you tow.

3. Tires. Good "D" or "E" rated LT tires will have a stiffer sidewall and also remove some of the bouncing. Whatever you're rolling on, be sure that they are inflated to the maximum cold pressure listed on the tire.

4. Airbags. Some people go to the extreme and install suspension airbags on their inadequate tow vehicle to stiffen it up even more. An expensive and involved option to be sure. This is usually a last ditch effort for someone desperate.

5. Tongue weight. You may have too much weight on the tongue of your trailer. If the other options don't clear up the problem, get down to a scale and weigh it.

Good Luck


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What they said.









Good luck in getting your weight distributed correctly. It makes a world of difference.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

These fixed most of my problems...

SuperSprings

Also remember -- if the DEALER set up your hitch for you -- then its set WRONG!!!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

I would start by reviewing the WD/sway system paperwork for proper setup as it sounds like setup is off a little. 
Also, from the darkside forum is this thread about hitch set ans it is pretty comphrensive.

Darkside Hitch set up thread

Hope this helps!

Map Guy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As an afterthought to what I posted above, when I was towing with my 1/2 ton Dodge, I bought the Roadmaster suspension kit and it stopped almost ALL the issues I was having.

I think I got mine from Summit Racing.

Steve


----------



## briggsman1 (Jan 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> I would try the next link up in the chain and see how that works for you.
> 
> It may take a little more fine tuning such as tilting the ball towards the trailer to apply more pressure to the bars, but I would try 1 more link first and see what happens.
> 
> Steve Hey Steve did you install you dual cam sway bar youself, If so are the hard to do


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sdotson,

I think CalJim covered most of the points pretty well, but I will reinforce a couple.

First, never assume the shop set up your hitch right. From personal experince, and what I have read on here, that is rarely the case. I don't think it is so much from incompetence as much as it just takes a lot of time. There is no simple "Use the 5th link" kind of solution. You have to set it up, test it, adjust it, test it... until it is right. Most dealers are not going to spend the time doing that. And you would probably have heart failure from the bill if they did! It is better that you do it yourself. Not only will you get it right, but in the process you will gain a much greater understanding of how the whole thing works and the physics of it. That will pay dividends down the road.

A half ton truck does not condemn you to this unpleasant situation. My Titan is a half ton and probably softer in the back than most, yet I have never had this problem. The tuning of the hitch and proper loading on the tongue should cure the problem without airbags, etc. (although they will help if that's the way you want to go).

'E' rated tires are indeed very stiff, but there are 'P' rated tires out there that are stiffer than 'D' rated rubber, and much more comfortable. Just this week I put a new set of Bridgestone 'P' tires on the Titan, and the weight rating is several hundred pounds higher than a comperably sized 'D' tire. The OEM Goodyears were the same ('P'rated and higher load limits), and they did a great job through the last two seasons of towing.

Finally, one other issue that has not been mentioned yet... If your hitch does not fit tightly in the receiver on your truck, that could also be causing the probelm. As could flexing of the hitch frame on the truck itself. I have not heard of this being an issue on the Dodges, but is well documented on past GM products. If your hitch head moves around much in the receiver, you may need to add some shims to tighten it up.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

newone said:


> Hey Steve did you install you dual cam sway bar youself, If so are the hard to do


I did install it myself, and it really isn't a major job.

Just follow the instructions and measure 3 times before drilling holes.

Once it is installed, it is all just experimenting to find the sweet spot.

Steve


----------



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, lots of great ideas. At least I know I'm not crazy. The wife thought I was crazy until she rode in the truck with me.

By "next link up" do you mean put more links between the cam bars and the snap up brackets or less links?

Thanks...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sdotson said:


> Wow, lots of great ideas. At least I know I'm not crazy. The wife thought I was crazy until she rode in the truck with me.
> 
> By "next link up" do you mean put more links between the cam bars and the snap up brackets or less links?
> 
> Thanks...


Less links between the bars and brackets.......more hanging loose.

Steve


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

My guess is the hitch is not setup right. I watched my dealer set mine up and knew it was wrong and it really felt wrong when I pulled out of the lot. I followed the instructions from Reese and it feels rock solid now.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just another bit of info...your dealer may have set the hitch up properly (mine did), but once you load the trailer, it is going to change, and you will need to set things up again. When you check the setup, the trailer and the truck should be loaded as close to how you load for camping as you can. If you regularly tow with fresh water in the tank, set the hitch up with water in the tank, etc.

It also would not be a bad idea to take the whole setup to a scale, and at least that way, you will know if you tongue wgt is were it should be.

Tim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you want a very quick(20 mins) fix, just install Timbrens.. 153 bucks.. They go in place of your bump stops.. Just remove the 4 bolts(total) and put the Timbrens in place of the bump stops.. The ride will be the same empty..

The Timbrens are a engineered rubber cushion that acts very much like a inflateable air bag.. They are used in heavy equipment and some semi trucks..

These Dodges ride very nice empty, but do not handle loads well, just see my pic.. This pic is without Timbrens or W/D hitch. It drops a good 4 inches in the rear.. The Timbrens keep the rear about 2 and 1/2 inches higher..

As far as a W/D hitch, I am building one from my own idea.. It will be done soon.. Just might set the towing world on its ears.. But who knows..

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, just my .02 here. I'd take it back to the dealer and make them figure it out, by test-driving, etc. It took my dealership about an hour, after I hit the highway and turned right back around, of test-driving, adjustments, etc. WHY MAKE THEM DO IT?? #1) You paid them to do it; #2) You'll save the next person the headache of having the same problem; and #3) If anything goes wrong, THEY can be held responsible......you mess with it, and it's YOUR baby.
Darlene


----------



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

Well on the was BACK from the campground I raised it one link just to see the difference.

a WORLD of difference. It still bounced (slightly) but NOWHERE near as mch as it did. Before I could not imagine trying to drive this think more than 100 or so miles. Now that worry is gone.

I still might look into some suspensio mods on the truck but this tells me that it should NOT feel like what i was feeling.

Thanks guys.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sdotson said:


> Well on the was BACK from the campground I raised it one link just to see the difference.
> 
> a WORLD of difference. It still bounced (slightly) but NOWHERE near as mch as it did. Before I could not imagine trying to drive this think more than 100 or so miles. Now that worry is gone.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting most of the bugs worked out....a little tweaking here and there goes a long way!!

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> You are experiencing a well known problem called "porpoising". That is your truck is bobbing up and down due to the tongue weight having it's way with the soft suspension of your truck.
> 
> I would give your attention to the following:
> 
> ...


 Good post Jim. I subscribe to this especially numbers 2,3, and 5


----------

